# Philosophy make-up



## lara (May 3, 2010)

Philosophy - *Cinnamon Buns* lip shine





Philosophy - *Cinnamon Buns* lip shine


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

The Supernatural You Make Me Blush Mineral Blush Duo in hugs/kisses - 01


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 28, 2011)

There are pictures of it applied in the review, here.


----------

